# Suitable vegetation



## Haphazardous (Jun 14, 2011)

I've read lots of different input about vegetation for supplemental nutrition.
Alot of people posted things such as Romaine lettuce, peas, broccoli, spinach, etc.
I want to offer fiber other than the customary pellets.
Can someone advise if any other vegetation is toxic to my Africans?
Primarily Malawi tank. Are there any NO NO's. Or is most vegetation safe?
I know they like watermelon.

Thank you


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine have happily eaten everything I've ever given them, sometimes takes a little while for them to warm up to it. Never read anything about what not to give them. They even ate a little pineapple a few weeks ago!


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine always loved Cuc's (take the seeds out or they may get blockages forgot a couple of times and lost a large pleco that way) and Zuc's, Romaine, frozen peas were a fav....


----------



## Haphazardous (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks - sounds logical - I'll just use common sense & see what they like in moderation.
:thumb: [/quote]


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Gave them a 1/2 sheet of nori (for sushi) tonight, they didn't seem to care, next time I went by the tank it was all gone!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

It's kind of amazing what they'll eat, once they accept the idea it's tasty and good to chow down on.
My Mbuna go completely nuts when I mince up strawberries for them to eat.
Swimming into the feeding bowl, and even jumping out of the tank to lunge after a choice morsel, has now become 'Expected Behavior', during strawberry treat feeding time. :roll: 
And Butternut Squash? 
Oh Yeah.... minced up, they pretty much crush that stuff too.


----------



## Haphazardous (Jun 14, 2011)

Brinkles spoiling your africans I see. I know they love when you walk by.
Sounds good Auballagh, we always have strawberries in the house since their my wife's favorite.
I'll try that too. I know they went crazy for small chunks of watermelon - so I will try a little of that with the rind once in awhile.

But it does seems that they will eat most vegetation (in moderation) of course.

thanks all!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

It's actually hard to watch them doing whatever they do when nobody's looking!

Unfortunately there's a bunch of little bits of green junk floating around the tank right now the filters haven't picked up yet. Not sure if it's been through the fish or not.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

So here's a question then, on the topic anyway if I may be so kind as to hijack haha, since Spinach and other darker-greens provide more nutrition than things such as lettuce, would the same be true for the Malawi's? Seems logical that, aside from treat time, Spinach would be a really good staple? I eat alot of spinach and I think I'm gonna start sharing with these guys, I wonder what type of effects, positive or negative, would come from making spinach a staple in addition to NLS. (Okay so maybe I'm just thinking out loud more than asking a question LOL)

-John


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Why do you feel you need to supplement NLS? Is it a nutrition issue, or you just like to watch the fish eat different things?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I like to see them eat different things, they get >90% NLS


----------

